# Hilfe! MTB zu verkaufen, aber wie?



## chayenne06 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
da ist man mal ein paart tage  nicht on und schon gibts super neue themen. echt klasse!

aber zu meinem problem: 
ich muss dringend mein Cube AMS CC verkaufen. weiß aber so langsam nicht mehr was ich noch tun soll. 
habe es hier im Dezember schon in den bikemarkt rein, leider ganz ohne erfolg. 
diverse aushänge in supermärkten etc. hab ich genauso gemacht wie anzeigen im wochenblatt/zeitungen. auch online ist es mehrfach drin. 
nur bei ebay noch nicht, da ich bisher nicht sehe dass ähnliche bikes den preis erzielen den ich haben würde wollen 

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl dass niemand mein bike haben möchte, schnief...

wisst ihr vielleicht noch ne möglichkeit? 
danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2010)

komisch, mein Freund hat hier neulich sein Cube XMS sehr schnell verkauft... Vielleicht ist 16'' keine so gebräuchliche Größe!?

Ich würde es dann wohl wirklich mit ebay versuchen... 
(ich finde die Anzeige nicht, wie siehts denn aus, und was soll es den kosten?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Januar 2010)

Naja, jetzt ist vielleicht nicht die beste Zeit, ein Bike zu verkaufen, im April / Mai wird die Nachfrage sicher besser sein, da brauchst halt bißl Geduld. Vielleicht probierst du es nochin der Kurz und Fündig? Dort sind die Anzeigen auch kostenlos. Ich kenn das Problem, mein Mann und ich haben auch immer zeitgleich versucht, unsere Bikes zu verkaufen und seine waren immer schneller weg als meine, obwohl fast identisch ausgestattet (aber immer andere Marke). Liegt sicher an der Größe! Übrigens sind auch in der Bike u. Mountainbike Kleinanzeigen bis zu einer bestimmten Zeichenzahl gratis.

Bist jetzt näher an die Berge gezogen?


----------



## mangolassi (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn du dein Stereo beim Händler gekauft hast, hätte der das nicht in Kommission nehmen können? So bin ich mein Rennrad sehr gut losgeworden, war auch bei nem Cube Händler, zum Glück hat Cube ja oft lange Lieferzeiten, da entscheidet manch einer sich auch spontan für ein gebrauchtes
Hast du es schon in den Bike-Bravos inseriert? Ist auch kostenlos. Dann bleibt am Ende nur noch ebay und hoffen.
Komisch, dabei ist es doch oft schwer gerade kleine gebrauchte zu finden.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht musst du die kleine Rahmengröße ja im Anzeigentext mehr betonen. Und noch sowas wie "speziell für Ladies" dazuschreiben 

Ich habe auch so das Gefühl, dass es im Gebrauchtmarkt an kleineren Rahmengrößen eher einen Mangel gibt. Also eigentlich solltest du nicht so große Probleme haben, dein Bike loszuwerden. Vielleicht werden die richtigen Leute nur nicht so schnell drauf aufmerksam?


----------



## tantemucki (22. Januar 2010)

Was soll das Bike denn kosten? Jahrgang? usw... kann die Anzeige auch nicht finden.


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Januar 2010)

etwas geduld
um die zeit verkauft es sich nicht so leicht


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Januar 2010)

> Naja, jetzt ist vielleicht nicht die beste Zeit, ein Bike zu verkaufen, im April / Mai wird die Nachfrage sicher besser sein, da brauchst halt bißl Geduld.


ja das stimmt, das ist mir auch klar. leider kommt gerade alles finanzielle auf einmal, und ich habe mir einfach gesagt wenns nicht mehr geht dann muss dass ams leider weg. 
und ja, wohne jetzt in Rosenheim  also sehr nahe an den bergen!! 



> (ich finde die Anzeige nicht, wie siehts denn aus, und was soll es den kosten?)


die anzeige ist nicht mehr drin. wollte jetzt nochmal aktuelle bilder von draußen machen. bisher hatte ich nur aufnahmen von touren etc.. (siehe ja auch unter meinen fotos)
es ist ein cube ams cc, das messemodell von 2008, in 16". black anodized. noch super zustand, aber halt so normale gebrauchsspuren wenn ich das so sagen kann  für 900 würde ich es sofort hergeben

ach, vielen dank für eure antworten!


----------



## underdog01 (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn man hier z.B. ein neueres Modell, ungebraucht mit voller Garantie fÃ¼r 1.299,00 â¬ bekommt, wÃ¼rde ich mir das mit den 900â¬ auch nochmal Ã¼berlegen.

Dann noch der sehr kleine Rahmen...

Ich denke, so was Richtung 600-700â¬ ist realistischer.

Vertick den Bock ggf. besser in Teilen.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

..nein , denke mal 850 bis 900 kannst du schon noch bekommen - wenn es wenig kratzer hat  und gut gepflegt aussieht . 
16 zoll wird eigentlich häufig gesucht , viele kleinere männer fahren diese rahmanegrösse auch - also nix mit speziell für damen oder so ....  ist ein interssantes angebot ,  hab aber genau dasselbe modell !! bin sehr zufrieden damit . is es finanziell eng - sonst behalt´es doch als zweit bike ... sonst ärgerst du dich irgendwann , ein sorglos bike verkauft zu haben für "wenig" geld ... greez , kati


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Januar 2010)

> nein , denke mal 850 bis 900 kannst du schon noch bekommen


also dass finde ich auch dass 900 euro drin sein müssten! 

ja leider muss ich es abgeben. würde es gerne behalten als zweit bike (wobei man eh immer nur mit einem fahren kann ), aber es geht leider nicht. deswegen ja auch jetzt der verkauf... 
habs jetzt nochmal in die kurz&fündig rein...online ist es ja schon drin.
klar, kleine männer fahren die größe! ist ja auch ein männer modell. aber für frauen eben auch geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieUrlauberin (22. Januar 2010)

Stell es doch mal bei www.girlsridetoo.de im Forum ein, dort sind auch nur Mädels zugange. Oder vielleicht auch mal bei www.radflirt.de

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,
also ich halte die 900,-- für zuviel angesichts des Neupreises und dafür, dass es schon zwei Jahre alt ist. 

Mein Tip:

Putz das Rad mal TipTop. Und damit meine ich richtig putzen. Geht am besten in der Badewanne*, auch wenn ich von den Damen gleich gevierteilt werde...

Ich meine also u.a. mit der Zahnbürste, hier vor allem Kette, Zahnblätter und Ritzelpaket hinten. Das ganze solange, bis alles glitzert und glänzt und kein Dreckskorn mehr das Auge stört.. Autopolitur ist (EDIT: danke Trek 6500) verkehrt.... Die Reifen kannst du auch sehr sauber bekommen, Felgen, Naben etc. dito.  Dauert ca. 2h.

Dann richtig gute Fotos machen, von allen Seiten, mit Blick auf Kurbel, Lenkrad etc. und mit einer ausführlichen Beschreibung ab zu Ebay. 

Auktion mit 1,-- anfangen lassen und das ganze zum auslaufen Sonntag abend ca. 19.45 Uhr, aber nicht am Feiertag, nicht an Karneval (!). 

Du kannst zur Sicherheit jemanden bitten, ein Gebot auf die Summe zu setzen, unter der du das Rad nicht abgeben möchtest. 

Dann hast du m.E. eine Chance, 50-75% des NP zu bekommen. 

Hier im Forum kennen die Leute die Preise, ich glaube nicht, dass du hier eine Chance hast. 

Alternativ kannst du das Radel nur noch schlachten, Einzelteile gehen je nach Zustand immer gut weg. 

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir!

grüße
sun909

*die wird dann anschließend mit dem Rest des Bades geputzt, habe bist jetzt keine Rückstände gehabt, mußte aber schon ein wenig schrubben


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

...autopolitur bei anodisiertem rahmen würd´ich lassen 
eine  freundin hat ihr ams nach 3 jahren in nicht gepflegtem zustand bei ebay für 930 verkauft ,,,,, geht doch ....


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Januar 2010)

> Geht am besten in der Badewanne*


ähm, leider nicht... hab nur ne dusche... da passt es auch hochkant ned rein


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

,,mal den freunlichen nachbarn  fragen - hehe ???!!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Januar 2010)

der ist gut - gibts leider ned....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Putz das Rad mal TipTop. Und damit meine ich richtig putzen. Geht am besten in der Badewanne*, auch wenn ich von den Damen gleich gevierteilt werde...



Siehe meine Galerie, mein Bike wird auch in der Wanne sauber gemacht 

Also.... ;-)


----------



## Shimanitou (23. Januar 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ... für 900 würde ich es sofort hergeben...



Sorry, ich glaub das ist zuviel für dieses Radl.  Probiers mal mit 749 oder so...


----------



## fjolnir (23. Januar 2010)

versuch doch das rad bei einem händler inzahlung zu geben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ,,mal den freunlichen nachbarn  fragen - hehe ???!!



So verkehrt ist das nicht! Meine Vermieter hatten mal beobachtet, wie Kaufinterssenten mein Bike angeguckt haben und mir dann gesagt, dass ihre (erwachsene) Tocher ein Rad sucht und was ich denn dafür haben wollte. Die hat es dann auch tatsächlich gekauft. 
Und Friseur ist eine tolle Adresse, um solche Sachen zu verbreiten! 
Hast du´s in der Arbeit auch schon richtig kundgetan? Mein Hardtail bin ich mal an die Freundin eines Kollegen losgeworden.


----------



## schachtelhalm (23. Januar 2010)

...genau , mal auf der arbeit fragen ...


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2010)

so, bike verkauft  

und das noch zu einem guten preis: 850 Euro 

freu mich so


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2010)

glückwunsch! 

darf man erfahren, wie du das so schnell geschafft hast *neugier*?


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Januar 2010)

danke  
ach schnell ist gut. mach ja seit anfang dezember schon rum. es hatte sich nochmal ein mann gemeldet der sich vorletzte woche schon gemeldet hatte. der wollte aber erst ne nr. größer im laden probieren. jetzt kam er dann doch zu mir, hat aber festgestellt, die nr. kleiner (also meines) passt ihm auch nicht 100%. aber er hats dann seinem sohn mitgenommen... da hatte ich echt glück


----------



## chayenne06 (11. März 2010)

so,
jetzt muss ich hier bei uns mädels doch nochmal den thread herholen.

möchte nun auch mein cube stereo wls in 15" von 2009 verkaufen 

vielleicht hat ja eine von euch interesse? 

dann einfach melden!


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2010)

Lass mich raten 

Das Stereo ist zu schwer und du möchtest jetzt lieber ein Marathon Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2010)

...und Hardtails sind einfach geiler?


----------



## chayenne06 (11. März 2010)

ja, die ziele für dieses jahr haben sich vor ein paar wochen geändert 

es sieht ganz nach marathons aus. 

würde ja das stereo behalten, aber geht leider nicht.

ja möchte gern ein race-hardtail. wobei ich bisher nur mit nem fully gefahren bin. muss ich erstmal probesitzen- und fahren 

aber wie in meiner signatur steht: alles fahrbar


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ja, die ziele für dieses jahr haben sich vor ein paar wochen geändert
> 
> es sieht ganz nach marathons aus.
> 
> ...



Na dann  Viel erfolg bei der Findung....wenn ich könnte, wie ich wollte....hätte ich nochn Scale an meiner Seite


----------



## chayenne06 (11. März 2010)

danke danke. ich berichte dann natürlich!

gefallen würde mir ja das cube access wls gtc.
oder dann das reaction gtc pro.

oder eher ein poison, die sind ja auch nicht schlecht!!


----------

